# Check me on this one...



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

The quick question: Would you handle/inspect someone else's gun without their permission?

The story behind the question:
I've encountered a situation that just hasn't sat well with me and though I've run it by a few friends and they agreed with me, I'd like to double-check with some of you, less biased folks, to see if I'm making mountains from molehills.

Situation...I work weekends...very few of us there...most of us have become friends as well as coworkers...I'm the only one who drives a truck...I mention that last detail because the other morning I come into work and one of my coworkers informs me that he'd like to borrow my truck to use during his lunch break so that he can go pick up a table.

I'm not real thrilled with the idea of someone else driving my ride, but I kinda feel bad for the guy as he has no family in town...basically no one else to go to for help...Kinda put me on the spot, but I try to be a good friend so...

I agree to allow him to use my truck, but remind him that I keep my CHL gun in the truck...I can't carry it with me at my job, so it stays locked in my truck...He has his CHL as well and hunts often, so it familiar with guns.

He says it won't be a problem and takes my key.

Later that day I'm going home from work and stop to make an errand and go to put on my gun...to paint the picture a little clearer, it basically looks like a fanny pack...and although I look like a real dork wearing it...so what...my hands are too big for most smaller pistols so I carry one a little larger and just keep it in my gun-belt/fanny-pack/insert-your-description here...

I had noticed when I first got into my truck that my gun-pack (for lack of a better term) wasn't in the same place, but it looked like he'd arranged a few other things in some attempt, I'd guessed, to "straighten up"...

Well I'm a bit OCD about my gun-pack and I noticed the zipper was on the left-hand side, when I always keep it on the right...when I was correcting this I noticed that my gun wasn't in the same spot I'd left it within the pack...I shot him as text asking who had been messing with my gun...I never received a reply...the next day I asked him at work...he admitted he had...

I'm kinda feeling a trust was broken...I was trying to do him a solid, and I find out he's going through my things...worse, he's messing with my gun...WORSE he left it in such a way that I couldn't quickly draw it if I'd have had the need...I have it arranged for a right-hand draw, and he had it facing to the left...dang near rendering it useless to me (I'm referring to the muscle memory I'd already developed for drawing it).

I wasn't taught to revere guns, but I was certainly taught to respect them...additionally, I was raised that you don't lay your hands on someone else's tools (gun = tool IMO), unless they've given you explicit permission...and then only if there's a need.

So am I wrong, or was this just messed up?


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

IMHO, you are not wrong but he most certainly was. Probably just his own immature curiosity however, he stepped way over a line. If it were me, I would try not to let this bleed over into every interaction with him, but for sure I would remember 1) he does not respect other's privacy or personal possessions and 2) he is too immature to control himself like an adult. Those traits could reappear in other ways.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you let him borrow your truck! , he better have filled the tank at least 

no you shouldn't touch some one else's gun 

Put it back the way you like and don't let him borrow your truck again 

off the topic of gun I hate it that people think just cause you have a truck you should share 

now if their buying lunch , and you go with that might help


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

He never should have touched any tool in your truck especially one that he had to unzip or open a case to get to.

I hate when people brag all the time about how their little foreign car get 30+ miles to the gallon and my truck only gets 10 but then every time they need something hauled they call me, when there is snow and they need to go to the store they call me. I drive around all year getting low gas mileage so that I can haul stuff and get where I need to go in bad weather and they get to drive around all the time with good gas mileage and just get me to haul their stuff. Rant over


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

He should NOT have messed with your gun. You just don't repay a kindness by messing with another person's stuff. What if you had money or other valuables in the truck? Can you ever trust him now? Did you check to make sure your ammo was still in the gun?

I was raised with a deep respect for other people's property. If it's not yours DON'T TOUCH IT!!!!!

And what concerns me most, what if he would have been reported to the police while he had your gun out playing with it? He would probably be in jail and the police would have confiscated your gun. Stupid, stupid, stupid!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

He was _*way*_ off-base messing with your weapon.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

He had no business even opening the glove box,next ttime he wants to borrow the truck, tell him no and tell him why.......


----------



## collieradomtman (Nov 10, 2013)

no call for him touching it. now if I where in his shoes and you told me you had a gun in the truck I would have asked first "will you please show me where it is in case I get pulled over" second "if I need it can I use it?" your response would be the end yes or no I would honor that and never ever touch someones stuff without permission.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

WoW you haven't been burn't. 
*Never ever loan things to other people*. To many don't under stand the cost to own tools so do not respect them.
they have places where you rent tools and trucks for that matter if you don't want to own a tool.

 Al


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I was taught to not touch a weapon or tool unless I was given permission.

That guy was waaaay off base!


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

"Friend" was absolutely wrong. Not just guns, you just don't go rummaging through people's belongings. Period. More so if you were trusted to use a vehicle, house sit, etc and the owner told you there was a gun in there.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

This is going to bother you for some while . . . . . . . . .(as it should)

Think about approaching him and in just one or two sentences tell him that he was wrong in what he did . . . .stop . . . . .turn on your heal and walk away . . . . .

Now it is up to him to follow up . . . . . .
And you have vented (rightfully so) to him......

wish ya well..........


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I would have never allowed my gun to be in a position for him to have messed with it.. 

What would have happened had he of used it to shoot someone? What if he would have picked up a friend or something and they stole your gun?

Rule #1 with my guns.. .NEVER allow it to be out of your control...


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

simi-steading said:


> I would have never allowed my gun to be in a position for him to have messed with it..
> 
> What would have happened had he of used it to shoot someone? What if he would have picked up a friend or something and they stole your gun?
> 
> Rule #1 with my guns.. .NEVER allow it to be out of your control...


 
Yes, Same here! I would Never leave one of my guns in a vehicle or anywhere else that is beyond my control or in a position to be stolen or even used by someone besides me.
My Guns are a heavy responsibility. They can too easily be used to give a deadly blow or even in a Hold-up.


----------



## gimpyrancher (Jun 6, 2010)

If it had been me, if I really needed to help, I would have driven him. I don't loan my stuff and don't want others to know what I got.

To the next issue;

I wouldn't say anything else. Because it's the workplace. I wouldn't forget and wouldn't volunteer anything in the future. The issue is over as far as I'm concerned. I'd feel lucky to have a second chance with my belongings intact.

I have a tractor. Want to borrow it? You pay for the fuel and I'll drive.

Feel lucky. Things could have turned out much worse. I almost got shot when a friend inspected my weapon in my house. The bullet went through a wall not 5 feet from me. :shrug:


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

The fellow may have had no one to teach him the "rules". Lots of kids now grow up in a woman's house and have not the slightest idea what is proper and what is not when dealing with other peoples tools/trucks/weapons. 

Certainly I'd explain that he should not have gone thru your pack, and that if he had to do so he should have put the weapon back as he found it--and explain the difficulty in drawing a pistol pointed in the wrong direction. He also needs to know what to say to a policeman if he is pulled over with a weapon in his vehicle. 

If you simply chew him out you've gained nothing.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Most women teach their children manners like "don't go messing with other people' possessions" and saying "please" and "thank you" so being raised by a woman alone would have nothing to do with the lack of simple manners.


----------



## Pat32rf (May 5, 2014)

Someone wants to carry something in my truck, I drive, they buy coffee and donuts.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Pat32rf said:


> Someone wants to carry something in my truck, I drive, they buy coffee and donuts.


Tim Horton's


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Tim Horton's


Can I come? :banana:


----------



## rgoodpa1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well it's like this.......Your bathroom is getting remodeled so you ask if you can run over to his house on lunch break for a quick shower.
Would he want you handling his wife while you were there? I doubt it unless he was in to that sorta stuff


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

First almost no one borrows my truck! I'm very selective about who is behind the wheel. Those that I do allow to use my truck have already proved to me they are trustworthy and have a LTCF (PA's concealed carry permit). I'm always being asked to move/haul things for people and most times I do, but they pay for it one way or another, either by helping me somewhere else or paying for fuel and lunch etc..


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Absolutely not wrong. I don't even pet someones dog without asking first, much less messing with their firearm. Some folks just don't get it.


----------



## redhead89 (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh hellllll no. Don't touch others tools, let alone fire arms without permission. End of story.

I'd not let him borrow your truck, etc. ever again.


----------

